# MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend?



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

I've heard good things about the Kenwoods and the JVC 707/909. Anything bad about the JVCs? I'm kinda leaning towards the JVC at this point. I'll be running amplifiers with components and subs.


----------



## GTakacs (May 17, 2002)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (vwtoys)*

Everyone will praise their own in this thread, so let me be the first one. I have the Kenwood KDC-MP919 and I truly love it. It has great sound even through the Monsoon amp and the features are great! I love the 0 sec pause between tracks that other players can only dream about. If I play a concert I only hear a click between songs, absolutely no pause what-so-ever.
So there you have it! One http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the Kenwood MP919


----------



## bquach17 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (GTakacs)*

Alpine 7995.
Looks good and works just as well. About a 1-2sec delay using MP3 cds....you get used to it though. High quality pre-out only deck.


----------



## Lexi (Jun 18, 2000)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (bquach17)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Alpine 7995.
Looks good and works just as well. About a 1-2sec delay using MP3 cds....you get used to it though. High quality pre-out only deck. [HR][/HR]​Whaddaya mean by 1-2 sec delay.... every song ?


----------



## GTakacs (May 17, 2002)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (Lexi)*

Yup, he means after EVERY song there is a 1-2 second delay. This and the fact that you have to by an amp and speakers at the same time you get the HU made the 7995 an impossible choice for me. The Kenwood has a 4x22W RMS amp built in and it has 4.5V pre outs in case I even ecide to upgrade the amp and speakers. Your mileage will vary for me the MP919 seemed to be the right choice.


----------



## DZCad90 (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (GTakacs)*

Just finished my Alpine CDA-7894 install tonight. I've gotta plug this deck. 60x4 (27W RMS), MP3 in the head unit, 3 sets of pre outs, 4V DC/DC converter, XM ready, MP3 changer compatible. The sound quality is AWESOME. What more could you ask for?


----------



## SalemNHGreenGolf (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (vwtoys)*

I would personally go with the Kenwood Excelon KDC-X859. It is a great deck, no pause between MP3's, it is basically the end all be all of CD head units. And not to mention, the predecessors of this deck, the KDC-X817 in 2001 and the KDC-X815 in 2000, both of which I have owned and loved, were the best selling decks in the country in both of their respective years, with a nearly zero failure rate on any of the parts of the deck. Just a little helpful info for a fellow dubber.


----------



## Prefekt (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (SalemNHGreenGolf)*

My Pioneer 9400MP arrives tomorrow to replace my 7400MP (new model year, new button color







) I'll let you know what kind of delay it has reading MP3's and also see if that same delay occurs when reading WMA's


----------



## sethjvm (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (Perfekt)*

Check out http://www.highwaymp3.com for even more reviews.


----------



## Grinch337 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (DZCad90)*

Could you take some pics of this DZ. I would especially like to see a pic when it is illuminated in amber. Thanks


----------



## TO_DubR (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (vwtoys)*

Just installed my JVC KD-SH909 yesterday!!!! 
I love it, sounds great and the colors of the lights match well. I've only used it for an hour so far and I must agree with what everyone says about this unit; MP3 navigation is done right and simple! I love how you can associate folders to the 6(really 12) preset buttons. Makes moving between folders as simple as changing to another disc in changer.
Just loving it!!


----------



## octick (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (TO_DubR)*

Another vote for the JVC SH-909. Great looking, great options, and great sound.
Has stuff that others had for alot cheaper, and way more options than similar priced models.


----------



## DZCad90 (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (Grinch337)*

Here's a link to a couple of pics I took of the unit. The pics aren't the best, I'll get some more tonight and turn on the amber for you. The first pic is the clearest.
http://home.mchsi.com/~dz/DCP_2372.JPG
http://home.mchsi.com/~dz/DCP_2371.JPG
http://home.mchsi.com/~dz/DCP_2370.JPG
http://home.mchsi.com/~dz/DCP_2369.JPG


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (DZCad90)*

thanks for all the info! 
What are you guys paying for your mp3 HU?
owners of the JVC 909's or 707's:
do these players pause between mp3 files? I can live with a slight 1-2 sec delay, but not 5 seconds like the pioneer.
I'm getting this to replace my stolen system. I'm not going to spend 400 on a HU again+other stuff. I'm leaning towards the JVC 707 as it has many features that i like and the lower price. I'll be running a minimal system this time. I hate getting ripped off again.


----------



## Dextrose (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (Perfekt)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My Pioneer 9400MP arrives tomorrow to replace my 7400MP (new model year, new button color







) I'll let you know what kind of delay it has reading MP3's and also see if that same delay occurs when reading WMA's







[HR][/HR]​I can already tell you, the delay is there. I haven't actually measured it, but it's probably 2-3 secs. No big deal as far as I'm concerned, because the rest of the features on this HU are just awesome. I'm actually running the 940MP (Premier)







only difference is warranty though. This thing is pushing its signal through two Precision Power Amps on out to Boston Acoustic Components and an Eclipse sub and I must say...the sound is absolutely superb.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaGLIman (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (DZCad90)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just finished my Alpine CDA-7894 install tonight. I've gotta plug this deck. 60x4 (27W RMS), MP3 in the head unit, 3 sets of pre outs, 4V DC/DC converter, XM ready, MP3 changer compatible. The sound quality is AWESOME. What more could you ask for?[HR][/HR]​How does the color of the Alpine match the interior? So you have any pics of the HU? I am thinking of getting that one but i would like to see pics

EDIT: Whoops i was guilty of not reading down the thread










[Modified by JettaGLIman, 4:53 PM 7-30-2002]


----------



## DZCad90 (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (JettaGLIman)*

Here's a couple of pics:


----------



## Prefekt (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (Dextrose)*

I dropped it in last night, and you're right, there is a delay but it seems to me to be even less than the 7400MP. The reason I chose the 9400MP over the 940MP...the face is a black onyx in color instead of silver.







It matched my console http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love this deck! All the animation is super smooth and the features are almost unlimited. But you'd expect that from a headunit with a built in DSP microprocessor.


----------



## augatorfan (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (Perfekt)*

Has anyone tried the Pioneer 8400MP or 840MP? Just curious as to how it stacks up against the 9400/940MP.


----------



## Borsh Rocket (May 11, 2002)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (augatorfan)*

I have the deh-p740mp and love it. There is no comparison between brands..........Pioneer rules all. 3->4volt outs mp3 player,cd player, sfeq, parametric eq, and one damn bittchin price off ebay brand new. $277 shipped to my door.


----------



## Dextrose (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (Perfekt)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I dropped it in last night, and you're right, there is a delay but it seems to me to be even less than the 7400MP. The reason I chose the 9400MP over the 940MP...the face is a black onyx in color instead of silver.







It matched my console http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love this deck! All the animation is super smooth and the features are almost unlimited. But you'd expect that from a headunit with a built in DSP microprocessor.







[HR][/HR]​Actually, after I bought the 940...I was kicking myself, because the black of the 9400 would have def. matched my interior more. Oh well. LOL But you're right, this HU rules. This thing has it ALL. 13 band graphic equalizer...totally customizeable. Auto sound adjustment/configuration using the microphone...which Pioneer is also using in their home amplifiers.







Like you said already, animation seems to be running at a smooth 60Hz. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And the list goes on!!


----------



## consyce (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (SalemNHGreenGolf)*

i second the kenwood mp3 decks...i have a kdc-mp919, which is pretty much the equivalent non-excelon kenwood deck as the kdc-x859, in my car and it has awesome features. if you have a golf/jetta iv, the deck matches your interior colors too.


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (vwtoys)*

















I think I like the jvc


----------



## 7878 (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (vwtoys)*

Have a read of
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=139034


----------



## digktialx (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (SalemNHGreenGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I would personally go with the Kenwood Excelon KDC-X859. It is a great deck, no pause between MP3's, it is basically the end all be all of CD head units. And not to mention, the predecessors of this deck, the KDC-X817 in 2001 and the KDC-X815 in 2000, both of which I have owned and loved, were the best selling decks in the country in both of their respective years, with a nearly zero failure rate on any of the parts of the deck. Just a little helpful info for a fellow dubber.[HR][/HR]​Well sounds like u used each one a year at the most thats not much time at all to compare quality and lasting value. Most products start crapping out after 2-4 years. Ive had 3 alpine decks and each one i had for about 5 years and if u get the high end stuff like u just named it has nearly a 5 year lifespan. Kenwood never impressed me its more flash then actual substance to me but theyre good head units i just dont like their GUI.


----------



## digktialx (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (vwtoys)*

quote:[HR][/HR]thanks for all the info! 
What are you guys paying for your mp3 HU?
owners of the JVC 909's or 707's:
do these players pause between mp3 files? I can live with a slight 1-2 sec delay, but not 5 seconds like the pioneer.
I'm getting this to replace my stolen system. I'm not going to spend 400 on a HU again+other stuff. I'm leaning towards the JVC 707 as it has many features that i like and the lower price. I'll be running a minimal system this time. I hate getting ripped off again.[HR][/HR]​Then dont get a indash HU or one that hides like that lame kenwood/sony idea like anyone is going to fall for that. I've never had a unit stolen since i always take mine out and with me. Also an upgraded alarm at about 100-200 to safeguard a 3 thousand dollar investment is usually smart. 
As for prices on headunits buy em on ebay from a seller with good feedback. I got an alpine 7894 for 315.00 thats including shipping and handling about 100-150 off the retail price. Thats better then the alpine i bought in 96-97 for 500 bucks retail! It still works great too but hell I'm tired of its looks and it was in my integra which got trashed in an accident. I pulled it but eh ill sell it on ebay or something. Obviously it doesnt have MP3's since its an older unit and thats what im interested in.












[Modified by digktialx, 9:18 PM 8-4-2002]


----------



## SalemNHGreenGolf (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (digktialx)*

Actually, all of the previous decks that I have owned, all the Kenwoods, are still in the possession of friends of mine, all still in perfect working order, never had a problem with any of them. Just to let ya know.


----------



## chevellpmp (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (vwtoys)*

I would go with the JVC. I bought one a few months ago and am happy with it. Pretty quick in response to the MP3 track switching, but not quite as fast as a regular cd though. Extremely convenient, everyone i know wants an MP3 deck now because i can put in one cd and have 160 songs on tap. Kick ass looks too.


----------



## antonio0177 (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (chevellpmp)*

I tested out the JVC's at the shop. They all seem quite fast with MP3's. One thing though about the higher models is that they are aluminium look. This means the deck does not really blend with the black dash and chrome finish. Maybe your cars dont have this feature, but my 2002 SE has crome on the doors and auto gearknob area. Just my 2 cents worth. By the way, I am going for the mid range mp3 player by JVC which is all black and only the knobs are silver/aluminium.


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (digktialx)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Then dont get a indash HU or one that hides like that lame kenwood/sony idea like anyone is going to fall for that. I've never had a unit stolen since i always take mine out and with me. Also an upgraded alarm at about 100-200 to safeguard a 3 thousand dollar investment is usually smart. 
[HR][/HR]​thanks for the input, the face plate always comes with me except when I'm at home or at work. The damn thieves stole mine in the parking lot at work, which was guarded, which most here think is pretty safe. I guess you should never trust anyone. My mistake!!
oh well, from now on, the face is coming with me.


----------



## TDI Vroom (Dec 16, 2000)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (vwtoys)*









Can somebody help me? I thought I had an mp3 player, but now all it wants me to do is play pacman


----------



## phreak9i6 (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (TDI Vroom)*

the Kenwood 919 is a nice unit. installed one inmy g/f's ride its great and has a tiltable face and its quick to load mp3s, little to no delay.
Im a pioneer fan myself! go with the 9400MP or the Kenwood








just my 2c


----------



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (TDI Vroom)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








Can somebody help me? I thought I had an mp3 player, but now all it wants me to do is play pacman







[HR][/HR]​Very funny, too bad you cant get them new anymore


----------



## luau_foot (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (VeeDubDriver)*

i just installed a JVC 707, and i love it. the sound quality is awesome, and everything works very nicely. i love the clean design, and the way the viewing angle can be adjusted. i have mine set on the lowest angle, and when i turn on the car, the face plate comes out and up like the HU is waking up. when you take the key out, the face retracts and the display says "See You" with a nice animation







. the illumination matches the interior almost perfectly too.
the only bummer is the pause between playing MP3 tracks. it's about 1-2 seconds.


----------



## VentoGLS94 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (vwtoys)*

I'll have to agree with the person who said alpine cda-7894 mp3/cd player... replaced the rockford fosgate 9300 mp3 player that blew up on me with this deck and the features are endless, alpine=sound quality... the internal amp can be turned off if you power all your speakers with amps...and the display is a pretty close match green to the a3's green dash illumination and illumination on hu can be switched between green and amber. all around an unbelievable unit with a 400 dollar price tag that may or may not put it out range


----------



## Vdubau (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (VentoGLS94)*

I am not banging any of the brands mentioned but the whole MP3 thing seems like a big scam. I play mp3 c'ds all day in my monsoon so why pay 400 for a cd player that claims it will play MP3's? wont a 200 cd player do the same? Maybe someone here can help i cant find a program that will allow me to burn more than 74 minutes of mp3's any suggestions fromnay of the software guru's?


----------



## DZCad90 (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (Vdubau)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am not banging any of the brands mentioned but the whole MP3 thing seems like a big scam. I play mp3 c'ds all day in my monsoon so why pay 400 for a cd player that claims it will play MP3's? wont a 200 cd player do the same? Maybe someone here can help i cant find a program that will allow me to burn more than 74 minutes of mp3's any suggestions fromnay of the software guru's?[HR][/HR]​That's what all these decks do. You just write your favorite MP3 files to CD in MP3 format and pop it in. It's a data CD, not an audio CD. The MP3 files are decompressed on the fly and play just fine. Think of it as having Winamp in your car. 
One CD will hold 700 MB of MP3 files. Depending on the bitrate and length of songs, you can get between 100-200 songs on a CD.
(If you were trolling and I just took the bait, so be it. Sure doesn't sound like it though.)


----------



## Mindflux (Oct 10, 2000)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (Vdubau)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am not banging any of the brands mentioned but the whole MP3 thing seems like a big scam. I play mp3 c'ds all day in my monsoon so why pay 400 for a cd player that claims it will play MP3's? wont a 200 cd player do the same? Maybe someone here can help i cant find a program that will allow me to burn more than 74 minutes of mp3's any suggestions fromnay of the software guru's?[HR][/HR]​Chances are if you are fitting 74 minutes worth of audio on a cd, your CD-Recording software is converting the MP3's back to CD audio. You aren't truely playing MP3s.
If you were burning the MP3's as a data disc, and had a headunit that did not play mp3s it would give you a CD error. 
MP3 discs hold HOURS upon HOURS of audio, not 74 minutes.


----------



## GTakacs (May 17, 2002)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (Vdubau)*

Vdubau,
I am not quite sure if you have grasped the idea behind MP3s and the capability to play them. What you are talking about is burning audio CDs from mp3s meaning your CD burning sofware converts the mp3s into regular uncomplressed wave files and then burns them as regular audio CDs so your CD player does not even know that it has been an MP3 before.
What those $400 (actually you can get one around $250 if you look hard enough) players will do they will actually play the mp3 files off of CDs so you can fit 700MB worth of audio files on a single CD in computer data format. I have one and I love the fact that I can put 10 CDs worth of music on a single disc with artist and song names and browse through them in a jiff.... I have a Kenwood KDC-MP919 in both my cars and I love it more and more by the day!


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (GTakacs)*

Followup:
The JVC 707 rocks.


----------



## feenievw (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (vwtoys)*

good choice....ive had mine in for about 2 weeks....i love it...the jvc with a single 10" jl in the gti rocks it...makes the monsoon speakers sound much better too....congrats on the new addition to the car....


----------



## GTakacs (May 17, 2002)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (DZCad90)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just finished my Alpine CDA-7894 install tonight. I've gotta plug this deck. 60x4 (27W RMS), MP3 in the head unit, 3 sets of pre outs, 4V DC/DC converter, XM ready, MP3 changer compatible. The sound quality is AWESOME. What more could you ask for?[HR][/HR]​I just did the math, and 60W peak into 4 ohms means 15.5V peak voltage. I wonder if ANY car has 15.5V to justify Alipne's claim or is it just another marketing scam?








P.S. For the ones who want to know the equation:
P(ower)= V(oltage) * I(current)
I = V/R(esitance)
P= (V^2)/R
V=squareroot of (P*R)
V=squareroot of (60W*4 ohm)
V=quareroot of (240)
V=15.49V
Edit: I hoghly doubt that they actually have a built in power supply in the HU.....


[Modified by GTakacs, 3:53 PM 8-28-2002]


----------



## DZCad90 (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (GTakacs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just did the math, and 60W peak into 4 ohms means 15.5V peak voltage. I wonder if ANY car has 15.5V to justify Alipne's claim or is it just another marketing scam?







[HR][/HR]​
Read the notes on just about any HU. They always asterik their power outputs with: "Under maximum operating voltage and input signal"











[Modified by DZCad90, 9:21 AM 8-28-2002]


----------



## GTakacs (May 17, 2002)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (DZCad90)*

quote:[HR][/HR]"Under maximum operating voltage and input signal"[HR][/HR]​I mean c'mon now! 15.5V?!?!? And that assumes that no voltage drop at all on the amp of the HU. But I guess you're right, according to the specs it has a maximum operating voltage of 16V so yes, in theory if you only drop 0.5V on the amp you can get 60W peak power on a 4 ohm load. All you need is a 16V power supply in your car that can supply over 15A without any voltage drop.


----------



## DZCad90 (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (GTakacs)*

Again, read the specs on most auto accessories. Most have an operating voltage range of 11-16V. External amplifiers are rated at 12 and 14.4V. Most everything else (i.e. head units) isn't usually stated as to what voltage power output ratings were taken at, at least in in big, bold print anyways...


----------



## 83 Rabbit GTI (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (GTakacs)*

I always wondered that too. I was looking at the 7894 and did some research on its specs. Alpine claims that the V Drive amp in the receivers have propritary "circuitry" which bumps the voltage to 17.5 volts or so. Therefore, they claim to get 27 watts RMS per channel from this receiver. Completely possible if the 17.5 voltage bump is bona fide. Whether true I don't know, but it would be easy enough to test on a bench.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (VentoGLS94)*

i love my 707 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## samc (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (Vdubau)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am not banging any of the brands mentioned but the whole MP3 thing seems like a big scam. I play mp3 c'ds all day in my monsoon so why pay 400 for a cd player that claims it will play MP3's? wont a 200 cd player do the same? Maybe someone here can help i cant find a program that will allow me to burn more than 74 minutes of mp3's any suggestions fromnay of the software guru's?[HR][/HR]​Try Ahead Nero.
But wahts wrong with mp3 decks? I have a kenwood 919..and it works flawless.
samc


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: MP3 Decks, which one do you recommend? (Chapel)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i love my 707 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​ha!
in less than a week the unit has decided not to eject, tilt, etc...
now my CD is stuck
Ive tried the troubleshooting of resetting the unit and forcing an eject with no response
just ERR1 or ERR22
on Monday Im going to call the company I bought it from to get an advanced exchange (whether they like it or not)
on their website they want me to 
Ship it back on my own dime
then pay twice what I paid to ship to get a new one...
HA!
screw that... they better:
send me a new one, with return postage... and Ill send them back mine when Im satisfied...


----------

